# "Bombproof" Horse



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

DreamHorse.com Video for Horse ID: 1336867


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

interesting, def well trained, but I don't know about the constant flapping the same blue sheet again and again. The horse is obviously not afraid of it,what does it prove to just constantly annoy the horse with the thing JMO. Nice horse !


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi
Nice video .But the blue trap thing seemed over done to me.
It is great the horse isn't afarid of it but it is best not to over do it. Because one day the horse my get irritated and walk off.

My horse has never been pat parrelli trained or trianed to do most things he does.

I have made snapping sound with the lunge whip above his head around him under him and he just stands there. But I just tried it with him and he just stood there no restraints. But i also didn't over do it. Or he just walks away. He tells me. But will always come back to me.

Trust is the key for every thing and it is some thing that cannot be bought. You just have to read your horse and it will come in time.

sorry fo the long note.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I agree it seemed like they were trying to break his spirit to me. enough with the same test the blue sheet was annoying to me can't imagine how the poor horse felt
very nice horse though, I would buy it


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm sure he is thinking "stupid monkeys" :wink:
Looks like a nice horse though


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> I'm sure he is thinking "stupid monkeys" :wink:


Haha, probably. I very rarely desensitize mine anymore...he takes everything in stride and usually just starts digging holes or trying to eat the lead rope. He'd rather be out moving and doing something.


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

I agree with everyone. This seemed a bit over done to me. I mean sure desensetise your horse but not to the extent that it doesn't react to ANYTHING!!
Another thing is what is this horse like out of the round yard? I'm sure when it's out on trails people just randomly run out and follow the horse flapping a tarp as if they're trying to fly.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I like the sale videos from Valley View Ranch, even if I do think their trainer is a little crazy...:? I'm sure many of you have seen these, a few of them have been passed around quite a bit.

They obviously have someone with production skills on staff; they are fun to watch even if you aren't looking to buy 

Horses for sale


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

The horse looks just a little bit annoyed. lol


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

maybe it's my sick sense of humor, but when the guy stood on him and flapped the tarp at the end I so wanted that horse to have had enough and just blow up! really though, the onlt thing that really bothered me was when they hit the horse in the face with it - you could see she wasn't happy, but tolerating it...


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

sorry, but i wanted to hurt the lady that was WHIPING that tarp at the horses face


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

waw you weren't kidding. I thought it was going to be one of those really sarcastic titles. I wonder how long it took to get the horse to that stage:shock:


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

the point my hubby made when i showed him was, "sure, this horse will stand in a pen and let humans do stupid things to it, but take it outside the fence and show it some REAL monsters - bet it's not as bombproof then", lol. all they've shown is that they taught it to put up with certain things in a confined space, not really as impressive as it looks...


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

sorry I just can't stand that video, poor horse, want to buy him just to set him free from roundpen shennanigans.


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

apachiedragon said:


> the point my hubby made when i showed him was, "sure, this horse will stand in a pen and let humans do stupid things to it, but take it outside the fence and show it some REAL monsters - bet it's not as bombproof then", lol. all they've shown is that they taught it to put up with certain things in a confined space, not really as impressive as it looks...


 
That about sums up my opinion as well!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Poor thing...very well trained but I got the point in the first 2 mins, didn't need to keep doing it and dragging a chair behind it!! lol


----------

